# Heat Fan Here!!!



## HEATFREAK (May 21, 2005)

Hay guys, looks like we'll be playing you in the finals, good luck in the series, peace, ight


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh: Your series is far from over


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

HEATFREAK said:


> Hay guys, looks like we'll be playing you in the finals, good luck in the series, peace, ight


our series is far from over but thanks for wishing us luck


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> our series is far from over but thanks for wishing us luck


No, our series is pretty much over.

But like Theo said, the Heat/Detroit series is far from over. That series can still go either way.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> No, our series is pretty much over.
> 
> But like Theo said, the Heat/Detroit series is far from over. That series can still go either way.


dont be so condfident, i think we will win tomrow and i like our chances but you never know. as for the heat series yes it is far from over, its just to early to tell on both of the series but i like our chance alot more then the heats.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> dont be so condfident, i think we will win tomrow and i like our chances but you never know. as for the heat series yes it is far from over, its just to early to tell on both of the series but i like our chance alot more then the heats.


But 1 win away from it being over is not far from over.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> But 1 win away from it being over is not far from over.


dont get me wrong, i have alot of convidence and i think and hope we will win tomrow but they could win tomrow and it would be 3-2 so you have to look at both sides.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HEATFREAK said:


> Hay guys, looks like we'll be playing you in the finals, good luck in the series, peace, ight


Bump material.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> dont get me wrong, i have alot of convidence and i think and hope we will win tomrow but they could win tomrow and it would be 3-2 so you have to look at both sides.


Um...I don't think you understood me. One win away isn't "far from over". The Spurs are very close. Sure, they could lose, but the series isn't "far from over".


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What's up HEATFREAK. 



It might be best off to declare the Spurs and Heat will play in the Finals when it's official.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> What's up HEATFREAK.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be best off to declare the Spurs and Heat will play in the Finals when it's official.


Yeah, Especally when the Pisonts just tied the series with the Heat.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

some guy at work wanted to bet me alot of money that the pistons would win that series.........well thats one series i prolly wouldnt want to bet on, it could really go either way, pretty much 50/50


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Camaro_870 said:


> some guy at work wanted to bet me alot of money that the pistons would win that series.........well thats one series i prolly wouldnt want to bet on, it could really go either way, pretty much 50/50



I still think the heat will probably pull it out.. But Detroit is pulling what looks like the same thing they did with Indiania... They went down 2-1, after winning the first game, then turned around and won three in a row. Last night they didnt crush heat or anything, but they looks in control for most of the game.

Its a tough series to call.


----------



## HEATFREAK (May 21, 2005)

if Wade wasn't injured Miami would of won in 6

anyway get revenge for the HEAT by sweeping the pistons :banana: e


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

You can save all that what if man..........I don't care what anyone says the better team won. Does being better include injuries? Yes. Chauncey Billups was blowin up the playoffs 2 years ago and sprained his ankle in the 2nd round. We toughed it out and got to the ECF and got swept. But next year we were relatively healthy the whole playoffs. It's jsut part of the game man. Everything happens for a reason man. Wade needs to take this as motivation and come back sttrong. It's the experience of Detrit that won out......not the injuries. Detroit had been through similar circumstances.


----------

